# Reliable virtual mailbox recommendation in US



## taxmeplease (8 mo ago)

I am looking to sign up for a virtual mailbox service in the US. It would be preferable to have it in one of those tax-free states. If any of you have had a good experience using one of them over a decent period of time recently, would you share their address with me to sign up for the same. If you prefer, you can send that over a direct message to me. (Hover over my userid, click message button). Thanks.


----------

